# Interesting thing about Mosquitos



## casey15 (Jun 18, 2012)

Random but interesting check out this article. Anyone else ever wondered how bugs don't get squashed by rain drops?

http://www.csmonitor.com/Science/2012/0606/Why-don-t-mosquitoes-get-squashed-by-raindrops-Scientists-find-an-answer

And maybe mosquitos do have a use


http://www.csmonitor.com/Science/2012/0604/How-military-might-benefit-from-study-of-hard-to-kill-mosquitoes


----------

